# how can i soup up a 2003 350z



## ForeignMuscle (Dec 24, 2008)

I just got an 03 350z and I really want to make it as fast as possible. I am inexperienced with turbo kits and other things that increase hp. I don't know where to start. What are some things I can study up on and learn everything I need to know before spending a lot of money?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

It would behove you to study up on Turbo theory and it's application to cars and Z's. Then read a lot of reviews (Mags & net) on the turbo kits you are interested in. When you have narrowed the kits down I would talk to actually people who have the kits and ask them what they like and dislike about the kits they choose. That would be my steps.

Good luck!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Great advice! Always research first...


----------



## ForeignMuscle (Dec 24, 2008)

i dont really know how to figure this out but i see this nissan 350z make a 1/4 in 8.8 with over 800hp
OVER 800HP Z From Kentucky (Video included) - Nissan 350Z Motoring Forums

i noticed on this site you can buy a turbo kit called (APS EXTREME TWIN TURBO) it says hp boost 500+whp
TurboKits.com - 03 + Nissan 350Z Turbo & Twin Turbo Kits:

i noticed on this site the guy has this APS EXTREME TWIN TURBO and says he has 570whp and did a 1/4 in 11.6
2005 Nissan 350Z Extreme APS TT 1/4 mile Drag Racing timeslip specs 0-60 - DragTimes.com

so i am looking for somebody to fill in the blanks for me like why is the guys hp only 570whp with turbo that gives you 500+ and the stock is already i think at 250s whp. 
any information will help


----------

